# Gunner's Collection



## gunnerjohn (Feb 21, 2014)

Well after a couple months of being torn down for home remodeling I finally have my collection back together in my display case. I thought about photographing each and every knife but that would take a while. I've been collecting knives since was old enough to pick one up. Between EDC, Custom folders, Custom fixed, production models, Custom Kitchen Cutlery, Production kitchen blades and camp kitchen stuff I have around 450 pieces. It's a hell of a hobby and passion. Enjoy the pictures and I can answer just about any questions regarding any of the collection. 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 One of the only complete Bill Harsey Kitchen Knife Sets ever built 


 

 

 

 
Enjoy the pictures. Can't figure out why the Harsey set is upside down. If you click on the picture it still comes up normal.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice collection. One think for sure whom ever breaks into your house is screwed. Do you have a pair of ken Onion Rain knives?


----------



## gunnerjohn (Feb 21, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice collection. One think for sure whom ever breaks into your house is screwed. Do you have a pair of ken Onion Rain knives?



Yes I do have a pair of rains. Got them for Christmas from my lovely wife


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 22, 2014)

Gunner really I don't think anyone on the forum has reviewed those yet? Would love to get your thoughts on those


----------



## gunnerjohn (Feb 22, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> Gunner really I don't think anyone on the forum has reviewed those yet? Would love to get your thoughts on those


Mucho, I really love those Rain Series knives I have. They do feel great in the hand and are fantastic performers. Ken made great handle improvements with this series and there is no more pinky pinch. I know there is a large bias against his work on this forum and I would politely ask that any bashing of my friend not occur on this thread.


----------



## Seth (Feb 22, 2014)

I would be willing to take the CRs off your hands - the folders. I can tell your heart is not in this knife collection thing. Nice collection.


----------



## Zerob (Feb 22, 2014)

I love tactical knives. Great collection. I also like your challenge coins. I have to make a display for mine too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gunnerjohn (Feb 22, 2014)

Seth said:


> I would be willing to take the CRs off your hands - the folders. I can tell your heart is not in this knife collection thing. Nice collection.


I'm sure you would take the CR's off my hands. Yep, just starting to figure this knife collecting thing out.


----------



## Seth (Feb 22, 2014)

I just started with folders and I have a bunch of Benchmades (child's play) and a sebenza 21 small and large with inlays. I love good engineering though it took me a while to get the one hand opening; a bit different than the axis mechanism. I never knew you had to practice opening a knife. I am still studying your collection. Awesome.


----------

